# Working and Taking MBA classes



## alanbrown (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi guys.

Could you please help me with MBA classes and work. Can I legally work and study at the same time? 

If yes where do you advice to take classes at? Which universities?

If no, then is there any special trainings for kinda MBA classes in Dubai?


Thanks all in advance.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

alanbrown said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Could you please help me with MBA classes and work. Can I legally work and study at the same time?
> 
> ...


You cannot do a part time MBA and work at the same with Student VISA.

BUT

Let's say you found a job in the UAE, you get the the residence VISA and you can apply for an MBA and do it.

Or

You are accepted in the MBA program and the university helps you with the VISA application. The "help"is limited, they will issue an acceptance letter. Best thing you can do is to ask the universities about this;

Once you get the Student VISA (not sure if that's name), nothing impedes you to look for jobs. IF you find one, your VISA will need to be changed allowing you to work and study.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

In UAE 2 Kinds of visa's exist for students:

1) Parents Visa (Father or Mother):

Girls - all ways remain on student visa until they get married... if they want to work they can do so with an NOC from parents.

Boys - Strictly not allowed to work permanently but however you can find them working as a part- timer or temporary during exhibitions and per hour promotion jobs... they are ignorable but technically speaking not allowed....

2) University Sponsorship (Free zone or Non free zone university);

Boy or Girl both are not allowed to work anywhere as the visa stamped on the passport shows the university's name on it...
However they are allowed to work part time on campus on an hourly paid basis...

UOWD - Future Students - Part-time employment opportunities 

This was a long debated topic... 

*"Till 2007, UAE govt. was allowing students to work full time but now the rule has been changed. Now student visa holders are not allowed to work in UAE, there are lot many companies recruiting students for internships. But there are companies employing students visa holders without the knowledge of government. An advantage for a student is he/she can apply for a job on student visa and can attend the interviews. If selected by the company, the labour department or University will not be against to change your student visa to employment. There is no chance for rejection of your visa if your medical is success. Another advantage of studying in Dubai/UAE is most of the colleges have evening classes and it is easy to balance the work and study."
*


----------



## alanbrown (Oct 28, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> You cannot do a part time MBA and work at the same with Student VISA.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help


----------



## alanbrown (Oct 28, 2011)

nm62 said:


> In UAE 2 Kinds of visa's exist for students:
> 
> 1) Parents Visa (Father or Mother):
> 
> ...



Thanks for the effective reply. This would help me a lot


----------

